
Why You Should Read This Out Loud - clouddrover
https://www.bbc.com/future/article/20200917-the-surprising-power-of-reading-aloud
======
cafard
I have recently found it curious how the voice is tied into the emotions, at
least for me. A few years ago, when reading a section of a novel to my wife, I
found it hard not to start crying at a passage I found moving enough when
reading silently, but that did not nearly bring on tears. And more recently I
repeatedly revised and reread a eulogy for a friend dry-eyed, then found
myself struggling not to break down when I delivered it a the memorial
service.

~~~
hombre_fatal
I've often wondered if I had the strength to read a eulogy in front of a
crowd. But I realize it's something that my loved ones would deserve.

Kind of like deciding to hold your pet when it's euthanized even though it's
emotionally easier for you if they are taken into the next room at the vet
office to die alone, scared.

------
Wowfunhappy
I _like_ reading aloud—but I find that when I do it, my actual reading
comprehension goes down. I noticed it just now, again, when I tried to do as
the title suggested and read the BBC article allowed. I had to re-read several
paragraphs, because they went in one ear and out... well, my mouth.

I wonder if the word recall task they mentioned in the article would continue
to hold true for remembering larger paragraphs. Because I think that's the
problem—I have to spend two much mental energy reading the whole sentence
without tripping up. If it was just a list of words, I can see how it might be
different.

~~~
vimjim
Do you think maybe the issue is that not only you’re reading out loud, but you
are also thinking about the fact that you are reading out loud?

By the was “allowed” a typo or a joke? Genuine question.

~~~
Wowfunhappy
> By the was “allowed” a typo or a joke? Genuine question.

Typo, thank you for allowing me to catch it while I was still in the edit
window!

